# Dark color scheme is back!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A few of you may remember that day when the colors scheme of this forum was turned dark. Well, for those who liked that scheme, you can now see the forum in those colors using your personal preferences.

Click on the "User CP" button up top, then click on "Edit Options".

Scroll down until you see "Style Set".

Click on the arrow and select the "Dark Scheme".

Click "Submit Modifications" and your done!

To change it back, just follow the same procedure but select "DBSTalk" for the style set.

Hope this helps. Over time I will be adding more color schemes.

Thanks!

*NOTE: This only works for registered users.*


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WooooHooooo!!!! Very nice, I will use the dark scheme. 
I always did like it, much easier on my eyes.
Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks great, Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've also just added the option to use the default colors and fonts for VBulletin. Some users may feel more at home with those.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Having multiple themes was something I had hoped from the begining you would offer. I'm glad to see you have (though I really like the normal DBSTalk colors best)


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Chris,
I also like the dark scheme. If only you could add an option to get rid of the popup text, I hate it. 

Kevin


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kevin,

Yeah, I looked into that. Unfortunately it's part of the overall template so if I take it out, it comes out for everyone.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for that info Chris, I kinda thought that it would be that way.

Kevin


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It has come to my attention that some of you may have had your color scheme switched to "dark" automatically. To switch it back to the original lighter colors, follow the instructions above and use the "DBSTalk" style set. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The vBulletin default scheme is quite nice also, but what I'd like is to see the option for us to create our own color schemes Is that in any way possible?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *The vBulletin default scheme is quite nice also, but what I'd like is to see the option for us to create our own color schemes Is that in any way possible? *


Basically, no...But, if you find a color scheme you like, we can create it for you.


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, on my machine the "Dark" amost looks neon, lol.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool Chris, I don't think I'd start advertising that service Nah, I like the default DBSTalk and vBulletin colors enough (but AHHH the dark kills my eyes!). But I thought it would be cool if there was a hack to allow users to go through and pick their own colors for everything That would be a nice feature.


----------

